# Chlorophyll as internal deodorizer.



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

I've always had smelly sweat during and after hard exercise. The guys never really said anything but I'm sure the females noticed, you know how females are with their noses. So I recently ordered some Chlorophyll off Amazon(NOW Foods brand). I've been taking 3 tablets a day(300mg) for the last three days. Just did over 2 hours of strenuous bike riding and for the first time my sweat was no longer a nuclear disaster. Didn't really smell anything and my nose seems to be working right. Even though I've never really had bad breath(confirmed by the dentist) it seems fresher as well.

Just wanted to share since I've read a lot of posts about this problem affecting the lives of many people. I hope it works for anyone that needs it! Just beware that some chlorophyll supplements don't contain enough chlorophyll to do any good. From what little research has been done it seems you need at least 200 - 400 mg a day to see any effect.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I tried liquid choloryphill, that thins tainted more then anything ive ever seen in my life, 1 drop and everything was green everywhere. I have no idea what effect it had on my sweet but I know my poop was green so i stopped taking it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Chlorophyll does indeed have that effect  (It's a great for teeth and gums as well)

I don't know how much those tablets are costing ya, but one way of getting the stuff is via diet. Any raw green salad vegetable - personally I like green smoothies:


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> I tried liquid choloryphill, that thins tainted more then anything ive ever seen in my life, 1 drop and everything was green everywhere. I have no idea what effect it had on my sweet but I know my poop was green so i stopped taking it.


Yea all the liquid bottle chlorophyll I've had spilled everywhere, had to drink it straight from the bottle. Yum yum, its just better to get it from a good diet, or pills.


----------

